# Crotch Wood



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I ran across a small branched section of a cherry log (still have to dig it out and cut it off - no pics) that I thought might make a nice rustic end table for my covered porch. The question is how to cut a slab out of it. It's not too big, so I'll probably only get one out of it. Do it cut down the very center of the log for the first cut, and then to the side of the center line for the second? (If pith is solid it would be on one of the outside surfaces). Or do I make the first cut just to one side of the centerline so the pith doesn't get included in the slab? Or do I make both cuts on either side of the center line so the pith is directly in the middle?
Next - drying. Obviously seal ends with wax. My limited experience with slabs, is that they cup while drying. I never would sticker and weigh them down. Should I? I've only cut them 2" thick at most in the past. Would thicker, say 3", help to minimizing cupping? There's no value in this piece, it's just for my learning experience. Worst thing, I'll end up with another piece of firewood.
Thanks


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

djg said:


> Or do I make both cuts on either side of the center line so the pith is directly in the middle?
> 
> I never would sticker and weigh them down. Should I?
> 
> I've only cut them 2" thick at most in the past. Would thicker, say 3", help to minimizing cupping?


If you only want one piece yes cut it so the pith is centered in the slab...but myself I lay them flat and get as many slices as I can, there is crotch figure most of the way through. A decent crotch should yeild 4-6 slabs.

Yes sticker and weigh it down.

3" may help, but it really adds to the drying time. I mill mine 6/4 (1 1/2") and don't have any cupping problems stickered and stacked. Some I cut 2" but very few. If I was cutting it for a gunstock I would go 2 1/2"


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks, I didn't know if the pith would cause any distortion problems while drying. As I said, this is pretty small, and may not even have any unusual figure, but I'll see what I can get from it. It's really just 'play' wood - just to experiment with before a really nice piece comes along.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Cutting on one side of the pith or the other (splitting the pith) makes the wood want to cup back toward the pith. Centering the pith (boxing the pith) makes both sides have equal stress while drying so it should dry flat. It may check or even split at the pith, but it will dry flatter.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

You can also pour some panther pith on it and slow the drying, thus lessening the cupping. Not easy working with the panthers though they are a might touchy. :huh:


----------

